# Refurb deal of the day



## ahsanford (Jun 13, 2016)

http://shop.usa.canon.com/shop/en/catalog/306913?WT.mc_id=C126149

Must... stay... strong. Must resist.

- A


----------



## unfocused (Jun 13, 2016)

No worries. It is now out of stock. However, if you don't mind a slightly longer focal length, the 200 f2 appears to still be available and only $4,560.


----------



## mrzero (Jun 13, 2016)

The 135 only came up with 1 in stock, and it was gone before I clicked through the email. Same happened with the 16-35/4L.

However, the original 35mm/1.4L came up at $750...and I couldn't hold out. It's been out of stock for a while and I'm guessing this might be the last run. It'll be a long, long time before I can justify the new mark II, but I think this one can sneak into my bag...

Still in stock if you're on the fence!


----------



## wsmith96 (Jun 13, 2016)

I maintained my discipline today and it took all I had. I had the 16-35 F4L in the cart, looked at it for a couple of minutes, then removed it from the cart. That was a hard decision, but I'm interested in the 16-35 2.8 coming out soon, plus I know that this deal will be back in October and November


----------



## wsmith96 (Jun 13, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> http://shop.usa.canon.com/shop/en/catalog/306913?WT.mc_id=C126149
> 
> Must... stay... strong. Must resist.
> 
> - A


oh man, I would have snagged that in a heartbeat.....


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 14, 2016)

I wasn't even tempted. I'm happy with my current lenses.


----------



## slclick (Jun 14, 2016)

Worth every penny. It's the only lens I would keep if some madman(woman) forced me to part with all the rest.


----------



## j-nord (Jun 14, 2016)

Just picked up one up 2 months ago. I instantly fell in love with this lens when taking portraits of my new puppy and also some flower shots. Alas, I'm selling it on eBay already because I can't really justify keeping it. I'm not a pro and I don't even do casual portraiture (other than some pets here and there). It's a really good focal length for landscape but a prime with out IS will never go in my bag on a hike. And, more importantly, it's going to fund a 100-400ii which is the most practical lens for me


----------



## slclick (Jun 14, 2016)

j-nord said:


> Just picked up one up 2 months ago. I instantly fell in love with this lens when taking portraits of my new puppy and also some flower shots. Alas, I'm selling it on eBay already because I can't really justify keeping it. I'm not a pro and I don't even do casual portraiture (other than some pets here and there). It's a really good focal length for landscape but a prime with out IS will never go in my bag on a hike. And, more importantly, it's going to fund a 100-400ii which is the most practical lens for me



135mm isn't so long that it requires IS imho. Now get up beyond 200 and yes, a must have. YMMV. You'll miss it...I did the same thing years ago and purchased a 2nd copy, told myself I'll never make that mistake again.


----------



## j-nord (Jun 14, 2016)

slclick said:


> j-nord said:
> 
> 
> > Just picked up one up 2 months ago. I instantly fell in love with this lens when taking portraits of my new puppy and also some flower shots. Alas, I'm selling it on eBay already because I can't really justify keeping it. I'm not a pro and I don't even do casual portraiture (other than some pets here and there). It's a really good focal length for landscape but a prime with out IS will never go in my bag on a hike. And, more importantly, it's going to fund a 100-400ii which is the most practical lens for me
> ...



I can definitely see my self picking up another copy in the future. I won't even go 24mm without IS. I did give the 135 a shot on a hike and found it almost unusable, for me, again, when hiking, when just trying to get shots off quickly with out stopping too much. I completely understand and agree, you don't need it for a portrait session.


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 14, 2016)

j-nord said:


> I can definitely see my self picking up another copy in the future. I won't even go 24mm without IS. I did give the 135 a shot on a hike and found it almost unusable, for me, again, when hiking, when just trying to get shots off quickly with out stopping too much. I completely understand and agree, you don't need it for a portrait session.



IMHO, the cringeworthy/heretical Auto-ISO mode is perfect for run and gun shooting when you have to get it right the first time.

When I'm hiking, my people don't let me set up and shoot. I have to stick and move to keep up. I set up 1/FL (or thereabouts) on my 5D3's auto ISO, shoot aperture-priority, and let the camera think on the fly for me. If I have an IS lens on, I might opt for 1 / (FL / 2).

It nets me the lowest possible noise shot my hands could deliver for that moment's focal length / aperture / available light. To me, that's a nice feature for that speedy kind of shooting (which I often need to do).

- A


----------



## james75 (Jun 14, 2016)

I had the 70-200 2.8 ii and the 100-400ii in my cart with my finger hovering on the buy button, but I removed them. Still have the 24-70 ii in the cart, but I' think I'll pass on that too as there's no is built in.
I really hope the new 24-105 will be worth the wait, because these are some great deals to be passing up on.

Have you guys seen the deals on refurbs get any better than this, or is this as low as they get?

Thanks.


----------



## Ozarker (Jun 15, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> http://shop.usa.canon.com/shop/en/catalog/306913?WT.mc_id=C126149
> 
> Must... stay... strong. Must resist.
> 
> - A



You would never regret it. It is a wonderful lens.



slclick said:


> Worth every penny. It's the only lens I would keep if some madman(woman) forced me to part with all the rest.



It is close to perfect isn't it? The size, the weight, the feel. It is a remarkable lens. Worth every penny even at the new price. To me it is. Truly love this lens.

If I could only keep two lenses from my crew they would be the EF 24-70 f/2.8L II and the EF 135 f/2L... hands down. You can guess the third.

I think I saw a rumor about an EF 135 f/2L IS. Can you imagine? Think I'd have to grab it too if the optics held up. I assume the blue goo would help?


----------



## FTb-n (Jun 15, 2016)

So, I wasn't so strong. This sale came just in time for I've recently discovered the need for an ultra-wide angle zoom and have been watching for such a sale on the 16-35 f4L IS. My zoom quadfecta is now complete, covering 16mm through 400mm. What a relief! Now, I can finally stop looking at lenses and watching for these sales. 

[edit: no idea where all that whites space came from...sorry]


----------



## jebrady03 (Jun 15, 2016)

The 135L is by far my favorite lens. I've been using it for about a year and a half now and I easily take half of my images with it. LOVE... IT!

Myself, I picked up the 85L II today. 85mm is my second favorite focal length and I've been using the 85/1.8 for a LONG time and the entire time, I've been wanting something... better. I'll probably keep the 85/1.8 for those incredibly rare occasions where I need AF speed more than I need incredible optics, but I see it collecting a LOT of dust.



james75 said:


> Have you guys seen the deals on refurbs get any better than this, or is this as low as they get?



About once a year, they offer 20% off and also, occasionally, they'll "accidentally" allow stackable discount codes. The best deal I managed with stackable discount codes was 40% off of a refurb 80D + 18-135 IS STM. Got the combo for $811.48 including shipping and tax.


----------



## slclick (Jun 15, 2016)

jebrady03 said:


> The 135L is by far my favorite lens. I've been using it for about a year and a half now and I easily take half of my images with it. LOVE... IT!
> 
> Myself, I picked up the 85L II today. 85mm is my second favorite focal length and I've been using the 85/1.8 for a LONG time and the entire time, I've been wanting something... better. I'll probably keep the 85/1.8 for those incredibly rare occasions where I need AF speed more than I need incredible optics, but I see it collecting a LOT of dust.
> 
> ...



I think a great deal of us would love a refurb 80D (not in the refurb store as it's too soon). Surely you meant 70D?


----------



## jebrady03 (Jun 19, 2016)

Whoops! Indeed I did! Thanks for pointing that out!


----------

